# I predict:



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

We all know, regardless of your current opinion, nothing stays on top for ever. So anyone predicting the failure, collapse, fall, etc. of anything will eventually be correct.

I predict regardless of how prepped you are, if you are a failure in the current system you will be a failure after the SHTF. I predict it will take less than 18 months for those to get there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2014)

what do you define as a failure?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't necessarily agree with that. I know some real wealthy ladies and gentlemen that are considered highly successful by today's standards. When a storm comes and the power goes out in the summertime in the South, they head for the hotels. Many of them couldn't start a fire outdoors with matches! Or couldn't defend themselves against three 6 year old girls wielding Barbie Dolls. 

I also know some real "down-home ain't got two dimes to rub together get stares from the yuppies when they head into town" kinda folk, that can raise or kill their own food, have water at the ready and can defend what's theirs with the skills of the best fighting forces around. 

And vice-versa. So, depends on the person and what skills they have.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

How can someone who is 'prepared in the current system', be a failure in the system?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I don't necessarily agree with that. I know some real wealthy ladies and gentlemen that are considered highly successful by today's standards. When a storm comes and the power goes out in the summertime in the South, they head for the hotels. Many of them couldn't start a fire outdoors with matches! Or couldn't defend themselves against three 6 year old girls wielding Barbie Dolls.
> 
> I also know some real "down-home ain't got two dimes to rub together get stares from the yuppies when they head into town" kinda folk, that can raise or kill their own food, have water at the ready and can defend what's theirs with the skills of the best fighting forces around.
> 
> And vice-versa. So, depends on the person and what skills they have.


Very true, there are millions of "failures" people who don't and or won't contribute to society, give them a backpack with nothing in it, and they will make their way across the country, fill the back pack with "usefull" items, and find food and shelter along the way!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am a failure....I confess

I fail to confirm to the current morals and standards that have changed so much since I was a young man
I fail to have a large bank account
I fail to rely on stock or bonds
I fail to bow to the gun control groups
I fail to put my trust in the government and its slavery welfare system
I fail to depend on weekly food deliveries at the supermarket
I fail to have debt to drive a new vehicle


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Maine-marine,
I have never been so proud to be a failure and to be associated with another failure until this moment. Can we be friends?
Paul


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I think there are many who both under and over estimate themselves and will be surprised if and when they're put to the the test.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

This Is A Great Thread.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a shotgun a rifle and a four wheel drive, I'm pretty sure a I can survive.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am like the Tennessee Mountain folks - we got family and we will survive.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

"Failure", like happiness, is hard to define.
For example Daniel Boone said-_ "Happiness is having a good woman, a good gun and a good horse"_

I haven't got any of those three, but I'm happy enough..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, I have two of the three but I haven't had a dog since the two I had died in the same year at 15 years old. My wife is an angel, and all my guns are as good as gold. I don't suppose I will ever own a horse but I am getting close to finding my two bear dogs.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Lucky Jim said:


> "Failure", like happiness, is hard to define.
> For example Daniel Boone said-_ "Happiness is having a good woman, a good gun and a good horse"_
> 
> I haven't got any of those three, but I'm happy enough..


I am happily divorced(never had money when I was married, now I have enough to cover bills, things I need and new guns and things for prepping, and even save a lil), have some good guns, a good dog, but no room for a good horse, yet. Who knows maybe one day. But I tell ya I am Happy.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

PalmettoTree said:


> I predict regardless of how prepped you are, if you are a failure in the current system you will be a failure after the SHTF. I predict it will take less than 18 months for those to get there.


HUH?

My BIL works for his dady, drives a new X5, has a 5 bedroom house and every time something needs to be picked up his back is suddenly out and is a prick. I'm a self employed uneducated red neck knifemaker who can't get a job coz he's white and has a wife that earns double my income but can shoot the tits off a chicken at 200 mtrs and rule my house and make sure that we NEVER have to borrow before the month is out - cash only, you live within your means kinda guy but by your definition I will die when the SHTF?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> I have a shotgun a rifle and a four wheel drive, I'm pretty sure a I can survive.


I'm with you Dave! However, my buddy was helping me do some clearing today and he has a Caterpillar 943 Heavy Duty Track Loader. I would survive better if I had one of those.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

2Tim215 said:


> HUH?
> 
> My BIL works for his dady, drives a new X5, has a 5 bedroom house and every time something needs to be picked up his back is suddenly out and is a prick. I'm a self employed uneducated red neck knifemaker who can't get a job coz he's white and has a wife that earns double my income but can shoot the tits off a chicken at 200 mtrs and rule my house and make sure that we NEVER have to borrow before the month is out - cash only, you live within your means kinda guy but by your definition I will die when the SHTF?


 Shooting Chicken Titts Is Just Waistfull


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Chickens have tits?

Oh crap - first monkey porn now chicken nudies.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

^^^ Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Seems many of us failures disagree with this prediction.

Having the right mindset will be just as important as skill sets for survival.Many folks,by today's standard of what is considered successful, will be seriously lacking in that area too.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well brother, I am prepared for life, and death. I strive everyday to be more prepared for both. I have no fear of dying, today tomorrow. Or after the shit hits. I don't want too die but As long as I do my best, to hell with the rest.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

As for prepping, I will continue to learn to do it myself, make myself, fix it myself. Keeps me busy


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Define "Failure"...:-|


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Try this definition-
Failure is if you're not happy, and success is if you are..
Money and possessions have got zilch to do with it.

For example I heard this true story- an explorer was telling a jungle tribe about our "civilisation", and mentioned rich people.
"What does rich mean?" they asked him.
He tried to explain but they still couldn't understand, and said to him- "How many good meals a day does a rich man have?"
"Three" he replied.
"Just like us" they said, smiling happily..


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I can only add, i just ate, I have a beautiful woman that puts up with my ******* crazy butt, and Faith. I have no outstanding warrants or debts, and this months bills are paid. Hell, what more could i ask for?
I am prepared to fight until I stop fighting, but hope to never fight. Does that make sence?


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> I predict regardless of how prepped you are, if you are a failure in the current system you will be a failure after the SHTF.
> I predict it will take less than 18 months for those to get there.


I respectfully have to disagree.

If you look at some homeless people, which are generally looked down upon by our society some of them
have outstanding survival skills ( not all of them, but some.) For instance they know how to use
newspaper as insulation in their clothing where many people would simply freeze to death.

They also generally know the physical limitations of their bodies, and how much they can or can't
carry. Example would be people who scrap through dumpsters or walk the city picking up cans
and bringing them into recycling centers for cash.

Additionally they might have advanced street smarts, nothing is safe when you don't have a home,
and they are forced to become a greater judge of character and a person's intent if they expect to
survive.

Sleeping rough or living on the street is about as close as you can get to shtf, and I think people
accustomed to that type of living will find themselves better equipped to adjust than say the
current kids of silicon valley who make their millions designing apps for facebook.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

In this *Survivors* clip, Jimmy Garland lives in a post-apoc cave being hunted by the bad guys, but amazingly he loves every minute of it, and it's a great mindset to have..

4:20- _"Now's the time to be alive!" _






PS- I'd advise Jimmy to get a night vision device asap because it kinda gives you an edge if you can see in the dark but the bad guys can't!
(Of course they could get NV devices too, to level the playing field)

TYPICAL NV GEAR- http://www.nightvisiongear.co.uk/


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Sharkbait said:


> Seems many of us failures disagree with this prediction.
> 
> Having the right mindset will be just as important as skill sets for survival.Many folks,by today's standard of what is considered successful, will be seriously lacking in that area too.


Sharbait,

My wife and brother reminded me that chickens only have one breast - I think your photo was photo-shopped....


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Sharbait,
> 
> My wife and brother reminded me that chickens only have one breast - I think your photo was photo-shopped....


?? I don't know what chickens are like where your at, but here, they have 2 breasts. Ask the folks at KFC..they charge for each one.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I do think there will be a learning curve for those of us who have not experienced any natural disasters, and especially for those of us who have not been a soldier. Can I kill a person? I don't know. I hope I never have to find out.
If we have to do without our creature comforts, I can handle that. As long as I have books to read, I'm good.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I wasn't allowed to be a soldier but I know without a doubt that I can put down any target (human or animal). I have been without comfort for so long that I don't really remember what it feels like to be comfortable. I hope I never have to shoot a person but if it comes to that it will be just another target. (de-humanizing your target makes it easier to pull the trigger)


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Remember too, just because you can survive doesn't mean you want to, most people have a breaking point. I could imagine people hitting a wall and giving up. They might have the ability but due to losses, physical, mental, etc. they might just quit. Most people would require some degree of luck to make it but all would require the will.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Like the Hank Jr. song says, "A country boy can survive."


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

BagLady said:


> ..Can I kill a person? I don't know. I hope I never have to find out...


If you find somebody like this in your house I'm sure you'll quickly find out you're a natural-born killer..


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

Lucky Jim said:


> If you find somebody like this in your house I'm sure you'll quickly find out you're a natural-born killer..


not necessarily. even when some people are staring death in the face, they still freeze


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

omegabrock said:


> not necessarily. even when some people are staring death in the face, they still freeze


I'm hardly a badass but I can assure you ... Crackhead Johnny there, is getting a bullet


----------

